# Rar !Nintendo 64 Zelda und Speicherkarte! Ebay



## Sytaxx (27. Februar 2012)

Hey Forum, ich möchte euch auf den Verkauf von

"The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time" >>> zelda ocarina of time n64 | eBay

"Speicherkarte für Nintendo 64" >>> Controller Pak Speicherkarte n64 | eBay

aufmerksam machen. Beide Artikel sind natürlich voll Funktionsfähig.

MFG


----------



## Exar-K (27. Februar 2012)

Du Banause. Ocarina of Time verkauft man nicht, sondern baut sich dafür einen kleinen Schrein.


----------



## Sytaxx (27. Februar 2012)

Mit so einer Antwort habe ich schon gerechnet  aber Links Abenteuer sollen ja schließlich auch weiter verfolgt werden


----------



## Sytaxx (28. Februar 2012)

Die beiden Artikel können natürlich auch zusammen gekauft werden um Versandkosten zu sparen


----------

